# $400-Million Airbus A380 Palace



## iMav (Mar 15, 2007)

You may recall our post about the $400 million Airbus A380 commissioned by an Arab oil magnate, where $100 million of that was spent just on the giant jet's interior. Now we have three a picture of the inside of that flying palace created by jet interior expert Edése Doret, who put together the spectacular innards of this aircraft that will have two dining halls, a 600-square-foot master bedroom, game room, a whirlpool tub and a whole lot more.

*farm1.static.flickr.com/125/421836874_837b8a4c8e_o.jpg

*farm1.static.flickr.com/129/421836868_f34849b973_o.jpg

*farm1.static.flickr.com/152/421836870_2c75f0941c_o.jpg

*Source*

Now compare that to our deccans and spice jets


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 15, 2007)

why you not compare the ticket prices..................


----------



## shashank4u (Mar 15, 2007)

interior design was awesome...


----------



## joey_182 (Mar 15, 2007)

gr8 interiors....
see more
*www.aviationboom.com/features/img/A380_interior5.jpg

*www.aerospace-technology.com/projects/acj/images/airbus-corp-jetliner_7.jpg


----------



## VD17 (Mar 16, 2007)

three words: 
OH                                                 MY                                        GOD!


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 16, 2007)

my birthday is in septembar, anyone gifting  this to me


----------



## Kniwor (Mar 16, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> my birthday is in septembar, anyone gifting  this to me



I could have, only If u'd have gifted me the Boeing I asked u in july on my birthday.


----------



## techbliss (Mar 17, 2007)

We too may have the Ambanis and the like having same kind of aircrafts in India in some years. 

But whatever it is. its simply superb, thanks for sharing those cool pics.


----------

